# Comprehensive Coverage



## Jaqie (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi! So last Friday I was taking my passengers to their dropoff location (so period 3 I believe) when some kids decided to throw some rocks from a parking garage at my car along with 7 other vehicles. We filed a police report, the kids got away so no arrests were made. The rocks they threw made several dents in my car and one also want straight through my rear window and completely shattered it. Luckily there were no injuries to the passengers, just my car. My car insurance through USAA will not cover to fix my car since there were passengers so I have to go through Uber. I emailed them about this the night it happened and as requested I will be emailing them the estimate tomorrow. The damage is roughly $2500-$3000. My question is, after they get the estimate what do they do? What happens during the "formal review"? Is it possible to get denied? And how long does this usually take? I really wish there was a Uber number I could call!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Jaqie said:


> My car insurance through USAA will not cover to fix my car The damage is roughly $2500-$3000. My question is, after they get the estimate what do they do? What happens during the "formal review"? Is it possible to get denied?


These are questions you should've asked before driving for Uber. But they will most likely cover you, but you have to pay the $1000 deductible. Uber will deactivate you until your car is fixed and they inspect it. And there is always a chance to get denied. Good luck.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ouch, that sucks OP. Let us know how it turns out, I hope Uber covers the damages since it was in Phase 3... you may be the first to have such a situation reported on the forums.


----------



## Jamie Coalsten (Nov 10, 2016)

OOOO NO!


----------

